# Scibor Miniatures SF Archangel 28mm



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've painted this for my friend's birthday. Overall, I'm pleased but I think I could've done a bit better with the Daemon head and around the eyes of (just to give it a completely random name :] ) Sanguinius.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice painting Silens. I like the gold armour and the red of the cloak. The blending on the sword looks good too but I think it might look better if you take it a little lighter.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I did take it up to yellow, but I've only got bad moons yellow and it ended up looking like a rocket ship lolly pop...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy bud!

Looks like a fine job to me! I really think the only thing that detracts from this mini is the lighting. Still, that one pic showing the front of him with the wings on looks very good! One suggestion I have would be to go back with the base color red you used for the cloak, thin it down to a wash-like consistency and go over the cloak again. I think it would help to bring all the highlighting work you've done on it together and neaten up the effect a bit. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm lets see a picture of him next to a terminator! Iv always wondered how close they are....

Other then that looks pretty cool.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I shall get you one of those.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah thanks! i just posted up my new Azkaellon and custodes....since im looking for a good sized sanguinius model


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

This thing is pretty freakin' huge, I will be honest.. If you do end up getting him, I'd advise either weighting the base or positioning the model a little closer to the center. He stands up for me.. Barely. It doesn't take much to knock him over so if you played games with him it'd be a nightmare. My phone doesn't seem to want to connect to my computer...

EDIT

Woo, my rep power went up to 8 

Merry Birthday, Azk'.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm getting the Lion Knight in May.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I may paint the circular panel on his chest with the Eye of Terra


----------

